# My first build (with pictures)



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is my first build, it's going to be for a crested gecko. I bought a 24x18x24 Exo Terra and had it shipped to me. This is how it looked when I got it:

















Luckily, it was only the front doors that were broken. I got all of my money back from the place I bought the tank from, and got some new glass cut for $20 . Pretty excited about that. Plus it's made it easier to work having the doors off anyway, lol. So, whole cage for $20!!

Here's the beginning: Siliconed the inside (per NEHerp's website). I also did the bottom, because I wanted to make sure there wouldn't be any tiny pieces of glass still loose down there.









Waited a day and siliconed some styrofoam ledges in there. (I think I've used 5 and a half tubes of silicone at this point)









Another couple of days, and I started with the first can of great stuff (pond & stone)









Can 2









Can 3









Can 4









Here are a couple of pictures without the flas that show the depth a little better

















Now I'm waiting for can #4 to harden and I will start with the silicone & Eco Earth. I also got some larger wood chip bedding to mix in to give it a little more texture. What do you think so far??


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha what a steal, I would take a set back like that any day! Background looks good too, should be an impressive setup for a crested when your done.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Been looking around at plants, and here's what I'm thinking right now:
2 Cryptanthus Sp. (does anyone know the humidity requirements for these??)
1 ZZ Plant (Zamioculcas zamiifolia)
1 Hoya sulawesii (or should I do 2?)
2 Pilea Aquamarine (Pilea glauca)

Here's the layout I'm thinking for them. Please let me know your opinions, completely new to this. Not sure if this will be too much, to little... Again, this is for a crested gecko. So the plants have to be ok with high humidity at night and low during the day.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm no plant expert but I think those plants will be good in there. Really looking forward to your build. I'll be building a crested tank soon and may want to steal your ideas


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

the neherp site and the people there are awesome! im doing my first build now and besides some of the good people on here the neherp people and resources have been invaluable!


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Starting to come along nicely. Need to get more silicone tomorrow. So much silicone!!









Got some plants today.
Neon pothos on the left, jade plant on the right









Coleus (not going to use them all, but had to buy the whole flat)









Asperagus Fern









ZZ Plant









Impatient


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

Good looking tank! Those plants will look good in there!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

looking nice. Plant that croton in the shade so it doesn't grow out of control - that stuff is like kudzu!!!!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Im not sure how the ZZ plant and the jade will do in a humid and moist environment. Research them before you put them in... just in case


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah, I remember jade being a almost desert plant. 

Lookin' nice! I wish I could get a big exo for $20. what a steal.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

The ZZ plant should be fine. Now sure about the jade, we'll just have to see. Finally got the whole background covered. Need to cut a couple more holes for pots in the background.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Just got the pots set into the background. Going to let that silicone sit for an hour or two and then hopefully start planting! I've got hydroton, screen separator, and substrate all ready to go.

Question: I just got some springtails also. How do I know if they are alive? I had them shipped to me, but I can't see anything moving in the container.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

It's starting to come alive!


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Just about done! What do you think about the spacing/placement of the plants? Look good or need adjusted? The jade plant didn't end up fitting in there anyway so I just left it out. This picture didn't turn out that great, but the doors are on the cage with silicone drying right now so I will get a better picture later.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the background. Nice job. 

I'm not trying to be a downer or anything. But depending on how humid you keep the tank, the ZZ plant may not do well. They are from arid regions in Africa and from my understanding prefer drier conditions. It'll make a great houseplant though 

If you want a plant with similar looking leaves, try Nematanthus. They also have nice flowers when they bloom and will do well in a humid viv as long as your substrate has good drainage.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I will keep that in mind if it starts to die in there.


----------



## BoaGal (Jun 16, 2012)

Had some problems with the coleus, so here's how it's looking now. I put another impatient towards the back and I have 2 little coleus that I will have to wait for to grow. I will probably only end up keeping whichever one does better.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jul 5, 2012)

I think it looks great. Figuring out which plants will work has been the hardest part for me as well.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

it looks good


----------

